# Subwoofer Recommendation <$1500



## shipwreck212

Hello,

I am looking to purchase a new subwoofer(s) for my home theater. My current setup is:

2 x Andrew Jones SP-FS52
1 x Andrew Jones SP-C22
4 x Andrew Jones SP-BS22LR
Oppo BDP-103
Marantz SR-7001
Xbox 360
Roku 3
Panasonic P65VT50


I used used to have a Klipsch RW-12D for about a year, but I wasn't really happy with the way that it sounded in my 1200 ft^3 room. It was a little too "Boomy" for my taste. I've done a lot in car audio and I always preferred sealed vs ported. It seems that my car audio tastes have transferred over and into my home theater tastes. I sold my RW-12D and am borrowing a velodyne F1000 from a friend. I really love the sound that I'm getting from that, but I'm looking for something bigger and better. I've been researching subs for over a week and can not seem to settle on one. I need a Remote (Or way to control subwoofer volume level without having to get up and adjust it. It's a dedicated theater, but I live with my parents at the moment. Moving out soon) So the sub(s) either have to be passive, or active with a remote. I don't want a ported sub or a sub with a passive radiator. I know that sealed subs may not be the best for home theater usage, but I prefer their sound over the other 2. 



Here's what I'm currently looking at:

2 x Velodyne SC-15's Ebay has a deal on these with sc-1250 amp for $1500

HSU-ULS15

SVS SB-13 

Power Sound Audio XS30

Rythmik Audio F25

Velodyne HGS-15/18


I just can't seem to decide. They all get great reviews and seem like they will work. I'm definitely open to other suggestions though!! Please HELP! I would say that so far my favorites are the SC-15's and HSU but I'm not sold on the HSU yet. From what I've read it does the low end better than anything, but the high end just isn't nearly as good. And of course the fact that you get 2 sc-15's plus a $1000 amp for 1500 is ridiculous! So that's a top contender as well. Just need some expert advice!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bkeeler10

Welcome to the forum :wave:

My opinion can hardly be considered expert or even informed since I've not heard any of them. I'm going with a pair of sealed Rythmiks when I am able to change subs, being convinced of their tight accurate sound based on the experience of many others. And the F25 in a 1200 cu ft room might just blow the walls down! One thing to consider, however, is that I believe Rythmik is currently out of stock on the F25. 

The idea of two subs at the same price is intriguing however. You're more likely to be able to get a smoother response in various areas of the room with a pair of well-placed subs that with a single.

So I guess in your current space I would lean to the Rythmik if you're only concerned with the response at a single seat, and maybe consider the dual-sub option if you're trying to optimize more than one seat.

Of course, since you'll be moving soon you also have to take into account how your new sub will fit in to your new space. That complicates things a bit . . .


----------



## shipwreck212

bkeeler10 said:


> Welcome to the forum :wave:
> 
> My opinion can hardly be considered expert or even informed since I've not heard any of them. I'm going with a pair of sealed Rythmiks when I am able to change subs, being convinced of their tight accurate sound based on the experience of many others. And the F25 in a 1200 cu ft room might just blow the walls down! One thing to consider, however, is that I believe Rythmik is currently out of stock on the F25.
> 
> The idea of two subs at the same price is intriguing however. You're more likely to be able to get a smoother response in various areas of the room with a pair of well-placed subs that with a single.
> 
> So I guess in your current space I would lean to the Rythmik if you're only concerned with the response at a single seat, and maybe consider the dual-sub option if you're trying to optimize more than one seat.
> 
> Of course, since you'll be moving soon you also have to take into account how your new sub will fit in to your new space. That complicates things a bit . . .




I just saw that they were sold out! So dumb. After some research I've been leaning towards it. But those sc-15's from Velodyne really are a great deal as well and would give me a smoother response. I know that when I move my theater will be larger than what I have now, so that's why I'm adamant about getting subs that will blow my room away because it gives me much more expand-ability in the future.


----------



## zieglj01

There are some Rythmik subs here
http://www.ascendacoustics.com/pages/products/subs/subintro.html


----------



## shipwreck212

But not the F25. Not sure I would get any of the others just because I can grab 2 velodynes for cheaper.


----------



## zieglj01

Also, passive subwoofers here
http://www.chanemusiccinema.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=75


----------



## tonyvdb

Two of theses SVS PB2000's would be a great choice.
I think your really missing out by not going ported, way more output and with the SVS very tight still.


----------



## willis7469

Lots of good stuff to choose from. That eBay deal is crazy. Personally, I'd do the SVS, or PSA, but that's directly related to my own experiences with them. Your instincts here are very good, and any of your choices should put the Sheetrock in danger in a room that size. 
The remote thing is easy, just use the subwoofer trim in the AVR! Some even default back the the calibrated setting after you turn it off. That makes it easier to know it's back at the level you set it up for. Personally it drives me nuts when I hear some anomaly in my system, and find out I forgot to change a setting back to where it was. (Dynamic eq is one, cause it's almost always off.)


----------



## bkeeler10

tonyvdb said:


> Two of theses SVS PB2000's would be a great choice.


He wants sealed subs. So a pair of SB2000 perhaps? And a little less expensive too.


----------



## shipwreck212

bkeeler10 said:


> He wants sealed subs. So a pair of SB2000 perhaps? And a little less expensive too.


I was actually warned to stay away from the "Lower" End SVS lines. Any reason you recommend them?


----------



## tonyvdb

bkeeler10 said:


> He wants sealed subs. So a pair of SB2000 perhaps? And a little less expensive too.


True but I think hes really missing out by not going ported, way more output and with the PB2000 and very tight still.


----------



## jamesfrazier

shipwreck212 said:


> I was actually warned to stay away from the "Lower" End SVS lines. Any reason you recommend them?


I've never seen anyone say this. Who warned you to stay away from lower end SVS models? They make some of the best 10-12 inch subs on a budget around? I keep recommending reaction audio subs based on others reviews but take note I have no current experience with the company. They make dual sealed subwoofers and a pair or their dual sealed 15's would be in budget and sound amazing in that room. Customer service is excellent and people over at avs are even saying they blow the pb-2000 out the water. Again this is solely off what others have said. Give the companies your looking into a call. They will do their best to steer you in the right direction. ( PSA,SVS, Reaction Audio especially)


----------



## JBrax

shipwreck212 said:


> I was actually warned to stay away from the "Lower" End SVS lines. Any reason you recommend them?


I have never had any experience with SVS "lower" end lines but what is it you were warned of? I own a PB12-NSD which at the time of purchase would have been considered one of their cheaper subs and it has been outstanding. I would give SVS consideration and also keep in mind their customer service is top notch.


----------



## willis7469

tonyvdb said:


> True but I think hes really missing out by not going ported, way more output and with the PB2000 and very tight still.


This is worth considering since the damping on his old sub isn't even close to these.


----------



## zieglj01

shipwreck212 said:


> Not sure I would get any of the others just because I can grab 2 velodynes for cheaper.


It looks like a nice price for a refurb bundle

Your call


----------



## ttn333

I've been running a SB13 Ultra for a few weeks and it's a fantastic sub. It's great for both movies and music. It hits quite hard even in my 3500 cu ft space. So for your space, I can only imagine how much more effective it will be for movies. Also, SVS has a great return policy; you have nothing to loose.


----------



## shipwreck212

Alright, So after reading through all of your input and doing some more research, I'm leaning towards either a Rythmik F15HP, or the SVS SB-13 Ultra. The problem is, I can find all the consumer run tests and graphs for the SB-13 but I can't seem to find any data on the F15HP other than the manufacturers claims. Does anyone own the F15HP, and/or the SB-13? How do they perform? Is one better than another? Need some input.


----------



## bkeeler10

There is a Rythmik owner's forum over on AVS that is quite active. Many people over there have the F15 or F15HP.


----------



## willis7469

Not 100% sure, but maybe databass.com ?


----------



## shipwreck212

Yeahh.. From everything I've read on AVS, it seems more like a bunch of non-professionals fighting with each other rather than good hard specs and reviews. Although there is some good content I will admit. Do you happen to have the link? Would still love to check it out.


----------



## willis7469

Lol
Here ya go. I've only been to the site a couple times. I'll just post the address, since there's a million ways to navigate the site. Let us know what you find!


----------



## willis7469

Maybe a silly question, but did you google search : svs sb13 ultra review? If not, try it. Your mind will be swallowed by tons of reviews. Same for the rythmik.


----------



## shipwreck212

I did! There is a ton of stuff about the SB-13. Beautiful waterfall charts, decay graphs, graphs galore! But for the rythmik I couldn't seem to find the same type of material. I found the same graphs and such on the FV15HP, and it's very similar to the F15HP, but still it's different in that it has a port so obviously the numbers are going to be slightly different.


----------



## willis7469

After I posted, I checked on the f15hp also. I found the same as you. A little surprised. 
I guess it's the ultra! Lol


----------



## shipwreck212

I really do prefer the looks of the Ultra over the Rythmik, but I can't help but feel that the Rythmik may be ever so slightly better..... No proof of this though. They're both pretty gosh even in just about every respect. Size, Weight, SPL, SQ everything! Such a tough call. Can't find a SINGLE NEGATIVE review on Rythmik, or the SB-13.


----------



## bkeeler10

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1214550/official-rythmik-audio-subwoofer-thread

Not a whole lot of fighting in this thread. Though they're definitely non-professionals too for the most part (isn't that generally the case on a forum?). People talk more about the FV15HP than anything else, but if you're willing to sort through 15k posts, you'll find stuff about the F25 and F15HP too. The owner (Brian Ding) posts there on a semi-regular basis as well, FWIW.


----------



## JBrax

shipwreck212 said:


> I really do prefer the looks of the Ultra over the Rythmik, but I can't help but feel that the Rythmik may be ever so slightly better..... No proof of this though. They're both pretty gosh even in just about every respect. Size, Weight, SPL, SQ everything! Such a tough call. Can't find a SINGLE NEGATIVE review on Rythmik, or the SB-13.


I really think you'd be happy with either sub. I personally chose SVS over an HSU and the reasons were CS, recommendations from this forum, and the trade up policy. If you're not aware of the trade up policy I suggest reading up on it at SVS' website as it's pretty nice.


----------



## willis7469

They do seem super close. Maybe close enough the difference might be CS like jbrax mentioned. I also prefer the look of the ultra. I've not heard much about rythmiks CS, but they are a younger company. I do have 1st hand experience with SVSs CS. One word. Spectacular.


----------



## Almadacr

Both of this subs are great , but if most of his usage was intended for music i would choose the SVS but if it was a 50/50 and i wasn't regarding finishing , the FV15HP would be my choice at the price range . On both company's as costumer support i only heard good things .


----------



## bkeeler10

Regarding customer service, my impression from months of following the AVS thread is that sometimes you might have to wait for a reply from Rythmik. They are basically a two-man operation. However, you can expect to be taken care of, and well. The owner has even been known to go to a few homes of owners within reasonable distance of his location to troubleshoot or help with setup.

Also, keep in mind that the F15HP can be had in high gloss like the SVS can. Just go with the F15HP-SE. 

I like Rythmik because they will let you buy the amp and driver and build your own box if you want. You could then have a pair of F15HP for just a little more than the single SVS. Which is cool if you're into DIY and/or want to maximize your budget.


----------



## Greenster

With $1500 to spend on a sub, it would be a hard choice for me to choose between getting one of the SVS Ultra's or getting two of the SVS SB2000's. I was amazed at the difference two subs did in my room. It made every spot in the room a sweet spot.


----------



## ttn333

The only way to really know is to try it out. And with SVS free shipping both ways, there's no way you could go wrong. I'd try the SB13. If you don't like it, ship it back. That's the reason why I ended up with SVS.


----------



## willis7469

ttn333 said:


> The only way to really know is to try it out. And with SVS free shipping both ways, there's no way you could go wrong. I'd try the SB13. If you don't like it, ship it back. That's the reason why I ended up with SVS.


+1


----------



## shipwreck212

So obviously it seems like the overwhelming majority is to grab the SB-13 Ultra... Just curious, and this may be stupid, but what about 2 SB-2000's vs the SB-13? Any thoughts? Obviously I might get a smoother overall response in my room but will I be sacrificing SQ? Or I guess I should ask how much SQ will I be sacrificing?


----------



## willis7469

shipwreck212 said:


> So obviously it seems like the overwhelming majority is to grab the SB-13 Ultra... Just curious, and this may be stupid, but what about 2 SB-2000's vs the SB-13? Any thoughts? Obviously I might get a smoother overall response in my room but will I be sacrificing SQ? Or I guess I should ask how much SQ will I be sacrificing?


One to ask would be Ed Mullen at SVS. Smoother response would normally equated to SQ. I think you mean sacrificing SPL. I'm not sure a single ultra will have more output than dual SBs, but I'm pretty sure it will extend deeper, because of power, and driver ability. I'm happy to be corrected though.


----------



## ttn333

shipwreck212 said:


> So obviously it seems like the overwhelming majority is to grab the SB-13 Ultra... Just curious, and this may be stupid, but what about 2 SB-2000's vs the SB-13? Any thoughts? Obviously I might get a smoother overall response in my room but will I be sacrificing SQ? Or I guess I should ask how much SQ will I be sacrificing?


At 1200 cu ft, do you really need 2 subs? I doubt it. The single sb13 ultra will be shaking that room pretty hard. Also, 2 sb2000 will take up quite a bit of space. Keep in mind that the sb2000 isn't exactly small. It's larger than the Sb13 ultra. , with svs, you can order both and return the one you don't like.


----------



## shipwreck212

ttn333 said:


> At 1200 cu ft, do you really need 2 subs? I doubt it. The single sb13 ultra will be shaking that room pretty hard. Also, 2 sb2000 will take up quite a bit of space. Keep in mind that the sb2000 isn't exactly small. It's larger than the Sb13 ultra. , with svs, you can order both and return the one you don't like.


The SB-2000 is definitely smaller than the SB-13 ultra... By at least 3-6 inches in every direction.... But I understand where you're coming from and I guess I can't expect you to know this.. I'm the kind of guy to go big or go home... I set a budget and end up going over pretty far. I also end up with products that are complete overkill! But hey I have fun. That's all that matters.


----------



## ttn333

shipwreck212 said:


> The SB-2000 is definitely smaller than the SB-13 ultra... By at least 3-6 inches in every direction.... But I understand where you're coming from and I guess I can't expect you to know this.. I'm the kind of guy to go big or go home... I set a budget and end up going over pretty far. I also end up with products that are complete overkill! But hey I have fun. That's all that matters.


You're right. I was thinking of the PB2000. I am like you, that's why I picked the SB13 ultra, it's much nicer than the sb2000. And you can add another down the line if you are so inclined. Remember the SB13 doesn't only come with a larger subwoofer, but also a much nicer dsp amp. If i had chosen the sb2000, I would always wonder how much better a sb13 ultra would be.


----------



## tonyvdb

ttn333 said:


> I would always wonder how much better a sb13 ultra would be.


And if you think that is good you should hear or should I say feel the PB13U its even better!


----------



## willis7469

tonyvdb said:


> And if you think that is good you should hear or should I say feel the PB13U its even better!


+1


----------



## ttn333

tonyvdb said:


> And if you think that is good you should hear or should I say feel the PB13U its even better!


Or 4 pb13u lol. Alas, I do not have the space for it. I did imagined it as a side table, but the wife will not let that pass. I had tried out a pc12 plus and it does rumble the couch nicely but I do prefer the sound of a sealed sub, especially for music. Although I love what the sb13u does for music, I do feel it's a little lacking for movies in my 3500+ cu ft space when I'm trying to show off for my buddies. Most of the time though, I'm perfectly happy with it. I'm having some issues with the auto switch, so i'm taking the opportunity to move up to a pc13u. 
It's definitely more than what I need and I'll miss the sb13u sound, but now I can show off a little more lol. Also, I'll more than likely run it in sealed mode most of the time.


----------



## Greenster

If you are willing to find the "sweet spot" in the room for the 13 Ultra the I would go with that one. If you are stuck with where you can or want to place your sub's, then I would go with two of the SB2000's. 
Better yet. Get two of the 13 Ultras. (Don't we all wish we had the $$$). 

Any way you decide to go, I would love to hear what you think about the sealed SVS sub'(s) you get. I think that you will be surprised how tight they are compared to car subs. Keep us updated.


----------



## Bear123

I have a new suggestion for you to consider. PSA just updated all their subs with greatly improved drivers and cranked up the output on their amps to match. The XS15se is a sealed sub using a very similar driver to the $2600 Seaton Submersive. It's output capabilities are claimed to be higher than the SB13 Ultra. You can get two of these for $1499 which would give you almost triple the clean output capability, much lower distortion by splitting the SPL duties to two subs, and the benefit of a much smoother in room response with dual subs.


----------



## shipwreck212

Alright, so after a great weekend of research and conversations with people who know what they're talking about... I think I've actually decided to go PSA. The question now is do I go with a PSA XS15se, and grab a second one down the road to save some money now? Or do I go ahead and spend 400 more bucks on the XS30se? I believe that I will be perfectly happy with either of them. The issue is do I want dual subs, or a single dual? It's like asking if you want 2 single core processors, or 1 dual core. (Sorry, I'm a Computer Info. Sys. Major and it's finals week!) Thoughts? Opinions? Please don't take the time to post something bashing my opinion to go with PSA. I've already decided. I would just like input as to why I should choose one over another. Thanks!


----------



## bkeeler10

Get the 30 -- and then buy another one of those down the road :R :hsd:

Seriously, there are significant advantages to having two subs, and I think of the two options you've presented, I would go with the former. A single 15 should do an admirable job in your small room, and when you move to a potentially larger room buy the second sub for both output and smooth response considerations.


----------



## shipwreck212

bkeeler10 said:


> Get the 30 -- and then buy another one of those down the road :R :hsd:
> 
> Seriously, there are significant advantages to having two subs, and I think of the two options you've presented, I would go with the former. A single 15 should do an admirable job in your small room, and when you move to a potentially larger room buy the second sub for both output and smooth response considerations.


That was my thought as well. I would love to have to of the XS30se's!! But I think for my room, one sub will do just fine for now, especially since the only difference between the two subs mentioned seems to be a few hundred watts per amp, and a few db across the board. But I don't need my sub to play at 120db at 40hz. I don't listen anywhere near reference levels. And down the road it would be easier to grab a second xs15 than it would be to grab a xs30. Thanks for you input!


----------



## biscuitg303

parts express 15" HF version subwoofer in a sealed 3cu enclosure with the 500w peq capable plate amp is pretty tough to beat imo. That woofer has a nice low le (pretty musical/snappy for a 15") and can dig very deep as well. Boost the lows a hair when watching a movie, and when listening to music cut the peak if you get one in your room that is. Very versatile combo that will put most store bought to shame and give a lot of higher end subs a run for their money.

If wanting to dig even deeper, go with the ported HO version in a 3cu enclosure with (2) 3"x16" length ports will give you more output in the lowest octaves, but not sound as good for music IMO.


----------



## kingnoob

build a duel DIY sub-woofer, or something big 12*15"
. If I had my own house id stock up on them,


----------



## Bear123

Bear123 said:


> I have a new suggestion for you to consider. PSA just updated all their subs with greatly improved drivers and cranked up the output on their amps to match. The XS15se is a sealed sub .... You can get two of these for $1499 which would give you almost triple the clean output capability, much lower distortion by splitting the SPL duties to two subs, and the benefit of a much smoother in room response with dual subs.





shipwreck212 said:


> Alright, so after a great weekend of research and conversations with people who know what they're talking about... I think I've actually decided to go PSA. The question now is do I go with a PSA XS15se, and grab a second one down the road to save some money now? Or do I go ahead and spend 400 more bucks on the XS30se? I believe that I will be perfectly happy with either of them. The issue is do I want dual subs, or a single dual? It's like asking if you want 2 single core processors, or 1 dual core. (Sorry, I'm a Computer Info. Sys. Major and it's finals week!) Thoughts? Opinions? Please don't take the time to post something bashing my opinion to go with PSA. I've already decided. I would just like input as to why I should choose one over another. Thanks!


Two XS15se's would be better in basically every regard than one XS30se, especially if getting dual XS30se's soon would not be feasible.


----------



## trolly

If you have room, the PB12-Plus dsp is a monster and will come in well under your budget. You can also run as ported or sealed. I love mine!


----------

